# What is this wood?



## Thi Nguyen (Jan 21, 2010)

Could anyone tell me what wood is used in the platform bed in Fine Woodworking issue 220, Aug 2011?

Thanks
Thi


----------



## Thi Nguyen (Jan 21, 2010)

Found the answer. It's walnut for the frames and spalted alder with wenge accents for the headboard panels.


----------

